# Material to use for mask eyes???



## DeathDealer (Jun 18, 2004)

Take a look at graduation gowns. They should be showing up in the thrift stores and I have seen a few in the past that have the right weave.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Mesh or a stretch nylon.


----------



## Instant Monsters (Jun 15, 2011)

We use black tulle for our Snake Eyes prosthetic, which is made to look like the eyes have been ripped out. You can buy it at any fabric store. So long as there is no light leaking into the mask, it will work really well.

-Chris


----------



## scarey (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions! I will be heading into the fabric store on my way back from the dentist next week


----------

